
EU regulators fine Google 1.49 bln euros for blocking advertising rivals - xmpir
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/eu-regulators-fine-google-1-110511479.html
======
x38iq84n
With the UK leaving without a deal, the hole in EU budget is not going to fill
itself, is it?

